# DeepBurner: "Drive Not Ready."



## JUMPMAN! (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm trying to burn a data disk with folders containing JPEG images. I am using DeepBurner v1.6.0.198 and every time I try to burn a disc it says, *"Drive not ready. It is possibly busy or empty."* There is a blank 12x/700MB/80min CD-RW inserted into the correct drive(E:CD/DVD Writer). The file I am trying to burn is 192MB. When the disc is inserted into the drive, the drive doesnt even attempt to read it. It just falls dead and an orange light flashes. I am at a total loss, does anyone know how I can fix this problem?


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

welcome

first check your device manager and make sure there are no yellow alerts

try changing the media disks to a plus if your using minus... and visa versa

also..use a rom cleaning disk available at radio shack

then you should uninstall your burning program and reinstall the program


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager,right click on the drive and choose uninstall
then right click again and scan for h/ware changes


----------

